# A quick method to mount your projector.



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

This guy has put a lot of thought into the quickest way to mount a projector.

http://thereifixedit.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/129070851826799682.jpg


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL and by the looks of it I would say it does a fine job of holding it in place.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Ingenuity at it's best! :neener:


----------

